# Water Butt?



## kishan313 (5 Jun 2020)

Can I use the water in my water butts for the aquarium? 

The water butts are exposed with no lids.


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 





kishan313 said:


> Can I use the water in my water butts for the aquarium?


<"You can">.





kishan313 said:


> The water butts are exposed with no lids


Better with a lid, stops cats etc from drowning themselves in them, but in terms of water quality it doesn't make a lot of difference.

cheers Darrel


----------



## kishan313 (5 Jun 2020)

Hmm I inherited them with the house. I’ll get a lid for them though. Good point! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

